# devil bird scouting report



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I've been lurking here for quite a few years, but I'm pretty new to upland birds. It's something I've always wanted to do, but I've never been in a situation to own a dog until now. I'll be picking my up my first bird dog, a female Drahthaar, in about a month. I'd really like to get her onto some wild birds next year during her first season but, being relatively new to this, I don't know many good places to go, so I went out for my first chukar scouting trip this evening. 

I did as I've heard suggested on here many times: drive west and look for the steepest, rockiest, nastiest mountain you can find. Luckily I live in the Tooele valley so such places are not far away from me. I did take my shotgun just in case, but knew the chances were slim by myself and without a dog. I also took some binoculars along, which ended up being a really good idea. After only about 20 minutes of hiking I was catching my breath and glassing a cliff band above me when I spotted a pair of birds. I couldn't believe it! I hiked around and above them, and they flushed off the cliff about 30 yards away. I pulled the gun up and swung on them but knowing I'd never find it if I managed to hit one I just watched them fly away. After hearing of so many on here having such a hard time finding these devil birds I felt content to have found some right off the bat! Thanks for all of the advice that you all share, it was very helpful. 

I'm really excited to take my new dog out there next year. If anybody on here with a dog (preferably a pointing breed) wants a partner I'd really like to get some pointers (no pun intended) on how to handle a dog out there. Shoot me a PM if you would be willing. As I said before, I live in the Tooele valley. I'd be happy to take you to my new spot.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm yer huckleberry. Remember what I said about training and all that stuff too.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I think Tex just called ya to a get together at the OK corral :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

O*--


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Being so dense, and not having seen Tombstone in a long time, I actually had to look it up:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=I'm your huckleberry

I need to get out more ...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

The movie is actually quoting Tex. He is that old!

:^8^:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

"Not me! I'm in my Prime!" "I've not yet begun to defile myself..."


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

"Skin that smokewagon and see what happens."

"Jerk that pistol and go to work."

"I said throw down boy!"

"You gonna do somethin or just stand there and bleed?"

"I thought so... C'mon youngster, out ya go!"

"And don't come back, EVER!"


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Your not quite as sick as you made out eh Tex


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh I'm still sick! Sick as you want boy! But now I'm healthy and sick! :twisted:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Poor boy... all the excitement was just more then he could bare.


----------

